# NEED HELP!!!  Flexor Tenoplasty of the 2nd and third Toe, Right Foot



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Feb 26, 2011)

How would you code this procedure? Flexor Tenoplasty of the 2nd and third Toe, Right Foot


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Feb 28, 2011)

Is this a hammer toe dx? usually see tenotomy codes when no bone removed such as Open (28230-28234) or percutaneous 28010 or 28011


----------



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Mar 8, 2011)

Should I use 28232 for this procedure, but how do I code for both toes or should I use one of the other codes?


----------

